# SSJ Zac's Animations



## SSJ Zac (Aug 4, 2006)

*New Animations:*

Gomu Gomu no Storm:






Gomu Gomu no Ono:





_(Custom Attack Made By Me)_Gomu Gomu no Roller Coaster:




Think of it as his arms stretching in a pattern that ends up back where it starts(Like a roller coaster)

Narutowned:





Death Roll:





Beatdown:





Kiko Shot:





Omote Renge Combo:





Kyuubi Absorb:






*Old Animations:*


Ryu Power Up





Ryu Stance





Ryu vs Terry





Kyuubi Naruto:





4-Tailed Naruto:






_Click on the following gifs to view a bigger picture_

Kage Bunshin Kunai Throw




Kage Bunshin




Lighting Effect 2




Lighting Effect 1




Fire Spin




Fire Barrage




Konoha's Green Demon




Kaiten




Bunshin Omote Renge




Kage Bunshin Omote Renge




Lee Army


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 7, 2006)

Gomu Gomu no Blooper:





Ryoma Avatar:


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 7, 2006)

If you want to show your latest "work", go to http://neuropod.net/sb/index.php where you're respected for your "work".

I bet this line sounds familiar. Let's jog your memory a tad if not.



			
				QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Jul 26 2006 11:28 AM) said:
			
		

> If you want to see my latest work, go to http://neuropod.net/sb/index.php where I'm respected for my work.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 8, 2006)

I just wanted to see if anyone at GBATemp likes my animations.

and that quote isn't for my animations, it was when I cracked Jump Superstars, bypassed the coding for saving, and allowed character swapping.


----------

